# Fresh 46 Autocycle find



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Jan 18, 2021)

Picked this bad boy up today and was wondering if everything looks correct. The grips are obviously wrong but I was wondering about the torington10s and the drop center rims. Don’t think this had a tank because i don’t see any scrapes where it would have been. Any thoughts info would be appreciated.


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Jan 18, 2021)

Also could these tires have been original?


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 18, 2021)

My 46 also has drop center rims on it.  It also has Torrington 10"s but those may have been added later.


----------



## bloo (Jan 18, 2021)

The tires are marked "Uniroyal Chain". The U.S. Rubber Co. became Uniroyal in 1961, although it is possible they could have been using the Uniroyal brand earlier. I have seen advertising from 1956 that still refers to chain-tread bike tires as U.S. Royal Chain, not Uniroyal Chain. The chain tread pattern itself goes way back to the pre-1933 single-tube tire era. I am guessing these particular examples are post-1955, and probably post-1960.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 18, 2021)

Seems to be 46 but show the serial number...just to make sure


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Jan 18, 2021)

Here is the serial #


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Jan 18, 2021)

bloo said:


> The tires are marked "Uniroyal Chain". The U.S. Rubber Co. became Uniroyal in 1961, although it is possible they could have been using the Uniroyal brand earlier. I have seen advertising from 1956 that still refers to chain-tread bike tires as U.S. Royal Chain, not Uniroyal Chain. The chain tread pattern itself goes way back to the pre-1933 single-tube tire era. I am guessing these particular examples are post-1955, and probably post-1960.



Good information. Thank you.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 18, 2021)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Seems to be 46 but show the serial number...just to make sure




Another one with a tapered stand and it's not a 46.


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Jan 20, 2021)

Anything out of the ordinary with this crank? @GTs58 @Obi-Wan Schwinnobi . I don’t know if that is a number or symbol at the end. Took a lot of photos in different light.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 20, 2021)

Many foundries cast in their symbol or trademarks and that last marking is probably the foundry's symbol. I don't remember ever seeing a Schwinn crank marked like that. Not sure what the first marking is but it looks like the next ones are 6-20-A which could be June 20 and A is the year?  Is the other side blank?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 20, 2021)

If the crank is still off can you take pictures of the inside of the crank tube? Specifically the lower chain stays and down tube    thanks


----------



## ozzie (Jan 20, 2021)

Beautiful bike


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Jan 21, 2021)

I took a couple before I closed it up. Weird though. Looks like slag or something at the weld joints. I pt my finger in the down tube to clean out what I thought was grease but it was weld or slag.


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Jan 21, 2021)

That was the only angle I got before I put back the crank.


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Jan 21, 2021)

Also deeper back screw on light cover.


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Jan 21, 2021)

Also skinny springer truss rods with no weep or drain holes. Looks like a prewar seat post clamp bolt Maybe? Older style front fender mount and chrome springer pivot bolt.


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Jan 21, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Many foundries cast in their symbol or trademarks and that last marking is probably the foundry's symbol. I don't remember ever seeing a Schwinn crank marked like that. Not sure what the first marking is but it looks like the next ones are 6-20-A which could be June 20 and A is the year?  Is the other side blank?



It had the AS&CO. I can get a pic this afternoon.


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Jan 21, 2021)

The other side.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 22, 2021)

Looks like the new server? update wiped out some of your pictures.


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Jan 22, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like the new server? update wiped out some of your pictures.


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Jan 22, 2021)

Looks like I lost some photos in the server change.


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Jan 22, 2021)

Don’t know if this fact but I read that the dropouts on a 46 are skinnier.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 30, 2021)

Josie 2 Shrimps said:


> Don’t know if this fact but I read that the dropouts on a 46 are skinnier.




I've read that also.

I just looked at your crank again with a new perspective. I crossed my eyes and saw what that symbol is on the right. And the 9 so that number is a part number for a 6.5" one piece standard crank. Look at the marking again, you'll see the misaligned droopy A and sloppy S.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 30, 2021)

Josie 2 Shrimps said:


> Don’t know if this fact but I read that the dropouts on a 46 are skinnier.




I've read that also. 

I just looked at your crank again with a new perspective. I crossed my eyes and saw what that symbol is on the right. And the 9 so that number is a part number for a 6.5" one piece standard crank. Look at the marking again, you'll see the misaligned droopy A and sloppy S. 

View attachment 1348347


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Jan 31, 2021)

Got a picture of the drops next to a 50’s frame I have. Definitely thinner.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 31, 2021)

Josie 2 Shrimps said:


> Got a picture of the drops next to a 50’s frame I have. Definitely thinner.
> 
> View attachment 1348454





Nothing like a good picture showing the difference!   I wonder how my previous post got duplicated like that?


----------

